

EA Infects Battlefield Hardline with New Ghastly DRM - franzpeterstein
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/ea-infects-battlefield-hardline-with-new-ghastly-drm.html

======
joezydeco
It's going to be hard to claim this is an awful new method when Windows has
been doing this since XP (circa 2001). This blogger _is_ on Windows, right?

[http://www.licenturion.com/xp/fully-licensed-
wpa.txt](http://www.licenturion.com/xp/fully-licensed-wpa.txt)

~~~
bhhaskin
This kind of DRM for an operating system is understandable. For a video game
it is not. There are plenty of methods to implement DRM with out hardware
sniffing.

~~~
joezydeco
Gonna disagree there. The game lets you run on _5_ different hardware
configurations at once. Is this really a problem?

